# Scott CR-1, buying it from outside of U.S.?



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

Scott CR-1 selling price is around US$3K here in the U.S. 

Can I get a better deal if buying outside of U.S.?
I heard you can get it around ~$1K in Singapore/Malaysia.
Can anyone from that region confirm that?

Kwan


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*funny...*



Kwantani said:


> Scott CR-1 selling price is around US$3K here in the U.S.
> 
> Can I get a better deal if buying outside of U.S.?
> I heard you can get it around ~$1K in Singapore/Malaysia.
> ...



I was just in Singapore late last month and also was checking out the LBS's in the area. I called a couple of shops and they said that they didn't have SCOTTs in stock at that moment (not until FEB). So, I did some digging and found these guys: http://www.khcycle.com.sg/.

From my conversation with the rep from KHcycle, it appears that they were the country distributor for SCOTT. They would not give me an exact price for the CR-1 Team Issue and asked me to go to one of their dealers. However, right before we ended our conversation, I asked him if the price is greater than $4,000 usd (msrp $4,700 usd)? He said that it definitely is not. It's definetly cheaper there.

Give them a buzz or an e-mail to satisfy your inquiry. They're nice folks. However, there might be warranty issues that you'll have to weigh if you're planning to get the bike abroad. It wouldn't hurt to check.

As for myself, I did not go with the CR-1 direction. I had an opportunity to get my dream frame  and I took it.

Ride safely

Joe


----------

